

Idiot-proofing is for Idiots - mh_
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3415-idiot-proofing-is-for-idiots

======
mnicole
The analogies on this post are strange, and the title is a little much. He's
essentially arguing that well-intentioned design through technological
advancements are hindering our growth and we should limit such innovation to
ensure that there's still problems for us to solve and feel frustration by.
But every solution introduces another problem, and I think we'd be idiots to
stagnate growth over the assumption that people will learn faster if they have
to jump the same hurdles as everyone else.

------
eitland
At least I don't fully agree. I think sometimes most of us look like idiots,
at least if we don't prepare.

Examples of when idiot-proofing saves otherwise smart engineers:

    
    
      * really early in the morning (I use Sleep as Droid with a QR code downstairs. Works wonders. IQ often crawls above 70 before I reach downstairs.)
      * in an emergency.
      * car driving. Sooner or later most of us are idiots behind a steering wheel.

